# Favorite Zombie Movies



## O.M.F.U.G. (Jan 27, 2012)

Dawn of the Dead
Zombieland
Fido

No more, no less.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Original Night of the Living Dead
Shaun of the Dead
Dawn of the Dead
28 Days later


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

I agree with the first two posts, and want to add one that really isn't a zombie movie, but scared the crap out of me when I was younger. "The Day After" 1983. I was 11 years old, and after I watched it, I asked my dad to build us a shelter and was actually excited about doing it. I felt better already when I knew that I could be prepared. Of course he didn't build one though. lol.


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Resident Evil
28 Days later
28 Weeks later


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

survival said:


> I agree with the first two posts, and want to add one that really isn't a zombie movie, but scared the crap out of me when I was younger. "The Day After" 1983. I was 11 years old, and after I watched it, I asked my dad to build us a shelter and was actually excited about doing it. I felt better already when I knew that I could be prepared. Of course he didn't build one though. lol.


Hey Boss, if you like "the day after", have a look for an English film called "threads", you will love it. Its from the 80s, a nuclear blast scenario in the city of Sheffield.


----------



## SurvivalFreak (Feb 20, 2012)

Resident Evil! ~~~~Chills~~~~~
The Walking Dead!


----------



## Peter Prepper (Feb 4, 2012)

Just uploaded "The Day After" onto youtube, if anybody aint seen it, might upload "Threads" which was the British version of the same type of film released here in the UK 1984, exactly the same type of film, "Threads" just portrays the English City of Sheffield before/during and after a nuclear exchange.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 13, 2012)

To all readers, go to adriansundeaddiary.com great zombie fiction also great insight to zombie infestation but also great insight to possible post shtf life with all the dangers present. I highly recommend this site and the reading it has to offer!!!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

I liked the anime "High school of the dead" look it up on netflix


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival (Mar 3, 2012)

I agree with acidlittle 100%. That's the list I would have written. Peter, the Day After was filmed in Lawrence, KS and I had friends that were in that movie. Kinda cool. Also, not a zombie movie, but Day of the Triffids has the same feel.


----------



## ROTAC (Mar 28, 2012)

Dawn of the Dead Shaun of the Dead 28 days laters tv has to be walking dead. Channel 4 in the uk did a good tv mini series a few years ago with zombies based round the big brother format cant remember the name but was a good watch


----------



## frijole roller (Apr 23, 2012)

Favorite zombie flicks:
Dawn of the dead 2004
Aaahh Zombies!
28 weeks later

Worst ever:
Survival of the dead
diary of the dead
Zombie apocalypse (really, poor Ving Rhames)


----------



## Nuclearcujo (Apr 22, 2012)

The Walking Dead
Dawn of the Dead
Resident Evils were pretty cool
Zombie Land


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

OOOOOKK NOW THIS IS MY TYPE OF THREAD...i COLLECT HORROR MOVIES!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dawn of the dead
Chud
Night of the creeps
Night of the living dead
diary of the dead
day of the dead


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

Chud now that's a classic. i like dawn of the dead, the walking dead,boy eats girl and this one not a zombie movie but i love it FEAST.


----------



## big al (Feb 24, 2013)

I saw the original Dawn of the Dead in the theater way back when - I was horrified when I heard Hollyweird was re-making it but I have to say I now love the 2004 version more than the 70s version

That 
28 days later
The Walking Dead (Tv show)
Juan of the Dead
the Spanish "rec" films
The Dead (South African zombie film)
and way too many more to list


----------



## Hardknocks24 (Nov 8, 2012)

It would be the night of the living dead .


----------



## brandonnash (Mar 11, 2013)

For those of you that liked zombieland it was originally meant to be a TV series. No one picked it up. Now they are trying to revive it. Amazon has put up a pilot episode for free. It was also on YouTube but it looks like its been taken down. Here's the amazon link. Its pretty good. Not great but good.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html?docId=1001155581


----------



## TomC51 (Sep 28, 2013)

Original Night of the Living Dead 
Walking Dead


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Not the best movies, but Michael Moore has the best Zombies.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Night of The Living Dead (old school style) (Boobie girl on the table is an epic zombie movie moment)
Zombieland (I need a twinkie!!)
Shaun of the Dead (The Winchester!!) (That's not my dad!)
28 Days Later

lol


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

There was one back int he 80's called Night of the Comet. It was one of my favorites back then. Along with many already posted.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

You folks are watching too much TV...... Go hunting!


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

I Like acidlittle List, I would just add The Walking Dead to it to complete it for me...


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

PaulS said:


> You folks are watching too much TV...... Go hunting!


I am hunting or doing somethin outdoors daily. I like a little mindless tv every now and then!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

PrepConsultant said:


> I am hunting or doing somethin outdoors daily. I like a little mindless tv every now and then!


I don't get TV of any kind and since I made that decision a few years ago I find I have time to do a lot more around the home and recreationally. I do understand the concept of "down time". I just can't get into zombies or shows about them. A Sci-Fi novel or show is a lot easier for me. I also like joking with those who have different tastes.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I don't get TV of any kind and since I made that decision a few years ago I find I have time to do a lot more around the home and recreationally. I do understand the concept of "down time". I just can't get into zombies or shows about them. A Sci-Fi novel or show is a lot easier for me. I also like joking with those who have different tastes.


I watch zombie movies to understand what the end of the world is going to be like. I also hope I get to meet BILL EFFing MURRAY!!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

The Walking dead 
Dawn of the dead


----------



## hayden (Apr 30, 2012)

PaulS said:


> I don't get TV of any kind and since I made that decision a few years ago I find I have time to do a lot more around the home and recreationally. I do understand the concept of "down time". I just can't get into zombies or shows about them. A Sci-Fi novel or show is a lot easier for me. I also like joking with those who have different tastes.


I made the decision a couple years ago to do away with direct tv. I don't have cable or satellite anymore. What I have is a digital antenna I made out of 8 pairs of hotdog tongs and a stiff piece of lawn edging. I live between Cincinnati and Dayton and I get 45 local channels although some of the are duplicates. Between those channels and Netflix and Youtube I'll never have a paid service again except for Netflix, and I might cancel that for awhile as it's getting harde to find something to watch there.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Any american zombie film is ok. walking dead is great. I dont watch british apocalypse movies, they just bore me and they are just sad movies. the plot is hopeless due to the fact that they never use firearms in their movies. makes you wonder how they survive that long...


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

mhans827 said:


> Any american zombie film is ok. walking dead is great. I dont watch british apocalypse movies, they just bore me and they are just sad movies. the plot is hopeless due to the fact that they never use firearms in their movies. makes you wonder how they survive that long...


I'm from Lancaster, Pa!! Howdy neighbor !!


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Zombieland by far. Fun, hilarious, and built in how-to-survive tips. And of course the best question and response in any zombie movie; "'Do you have any regrets?' 'Garfield maybe.'"


----------



## cudruln (Jul 12, 2013)

Walking dead is a good show. Zombieland for the win on the movie though. Always a good one to watch.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Night of the living dead


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

When I was a kid we made a habit out of going to the midnight showing of Dawn of the Dead almost every Friday night. It was more of a Rocky Horror Picture Show experience with smart-ass shout outs and empty bottles lined up on the balcony.  But that is about the only experience I with zombie movies.


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

Here's a scene you won't forget... Zombies.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)




----------



## lynxcarl (Dec 17, 2013)

Dawn of the land
flight of the living dead


----------

